# The Buick Lacrosse OnStar phone app



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

This is the only car from Buick I like because of this app (And because it doesn't look old like the rest of the Buicks made today, aside from the 2011 Regal). It lets you do a lot of stuff with it from your Android, iPhone, iPod, or anything else that runs either Android or iOS.






Shutting the car off is as simple as selecting the "cancel request" option. Fuel consumption, fuel range, time to next oil change. etc... all very important parameters that are readily available from your Android or iOS phone... amazing. Thumbs up GM. :up:


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't spam with off-topic stuff. This is not the right thread for that stuff


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Darkfire77, don't quote spam posts, just hit the report button. I've edited the spam out of your quoted post.

thanks, 

v


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

valis said:


> Darkfire77, don't quote spam posts, just hit the report button. I've edited the spam out of your quoted post.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> v


I always seem to miss buttons like that...lol


----------

